# Fancy Tail Guppy *Help*



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a 3 gallon tank in my bedroom which I keep 4 fancy tails in.
But after about 2 weeks of putting the 4 fish in, one died. I went to the pet store and of course, got another one and I put it in the tank yesterday and it seemed to be doing well , but I checked this morning and it was dead too. All the others seem to be doing fine though. Is there something that I should be doing that I'm not?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*It sounds like maybe your water chemistry is a little off. Fish are pretty good at adjusting to water conditions if they are in the tank as the changes gradually take place, however new additions tend to be less able to cope, I would do a massive water change and gravel vac, then continue 10% weekly changes after that. A 3 gallon tank if not kept after pretty close will tend to get bad a lot quicker for example than a larger tank, but can be done if you are very diligent about your water quality, and dont overstock*


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Is the tank cycled? Are you performing regular maintenance (water changes, etc.)? 

Also, please (if you haven't already) get a water test kit that has pH, ammonia, nitrIte and nitrAte. Then post up the results- it sounds like your water chemistry is poor.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 30, 2009)

probably a combination of being slightly overstocked and not being 100% cycled, IMO


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

yea, I believe that it was simply to crowded.
The new fish I put in died so I haven't put anymore in and the tank and it's doing fine so I'm just leaving it with the 3 fish that are in there now. Thanks for your help =]


----------

